# Karakachan puppies?



## karmamomma (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello! I tried searching the forum and am having a hard time finding karakachan puppies. I realize they are a more rare breed, but was hoping someone here could point me in a good direction! Thank you!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------

